# First vipers of the year in Sweden



## PinupZombie (Apr 11, 2012)

True joy to find this goregous vipers today.
Found 3 but only 2 of them wanted to pose for me 
Wanted to share the best spring-sign ever!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

excellent!

did you get the shed?


----------



## PinupZombie (Apr 11, 2012)

No actually I did not! 
But I'm sure I can pick up 3 sheds if I want to when I go there again. 
And I got my pictures, and that was all I came for.


----------



## PinupZombie (Apr 11, 2012)

Thought I could share some more pictures from the last times I've been out "snakehunting". Found a grass snake to this time, pretty little thing.


----------



## GRS (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice melanistic adder there :2thumb:


----------

